# What does the gay community here think of Eminem?



## Sephra (Apr 5, 2016)

Just something I've been pondering for a while that I'd like to ask everyone; 
I grew up in the late 90s, early 2000s time, and the first albums I bought when I was 10 were the Marshal Mathers LP and Limp Bizkit's Chocolate Starfish. Yeah, I know. It was mostly to fit in with my friends I think, but I still love the two to this day!

Now I've read interviews with Eminem where he says that he has no problem with what ever sexuality people are, and personally as a gay man I just find his lyrics funny and tongue-in-cheek, but I can understand how the liberal use of 'faggot' and other such slurs and the controversy he's gotten over the years in that regard for his lyrics, could offend people and turn them off to the guy.

So what do you think? Is he someone to be vilified, or lauded? do you even care? do you think I'm completely regressive for bringing up topics that were done to death in 2002? Let me know!


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

Um... no? The 90s and early 2000s were a time when that kind of behavior and language were common place and was used liberally. The one thing I can give Eminem is that he's at least made statements about not having a problem with gay people. That it was just his style of rap and yada, yada. There are plenty of famous people from that time who are still "homophobic" to this day. I use quotations because it's become a part of the social norm to be more accepting of gay people, but in truth, I believe, most people still aren't.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 5, 2016)

I say "faggot" all the time, and I'll generally use the term to refer to someone I've just met.

It is a good way of weeding out the people I don't ever want to meet :V


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 16, 2016)

I like his songs from before Eight Mile.
Matter of fact, a few weeks ago, me and a co-worker paraphrased "Without Me" with regards to how appropriate the opening lyrics "Guess who's back? Back again." Were to the return of a co-worker who'd just spent the previous three months in the hospital.
I had to mumble a few of the more racy lyrics, but it was good fun.


----------



## A0Nmaster (Apr 17, 2016)

I m not a fan of him, but just cause i don t like generally rap. He is good, and he has really good skills...he knows for sure how to do his job. I think that he is pretty good!Like I said, I just don t like so much the kind of music that he does, but he has talent. About gays, I think that it s not really a big surprise from him, I don t think (or at least, as a public person he doesn t look) like he would be able to hate gays, but neither to support them a lot: He is kinda neutral probably. I guess he is just the kind of person that doesn t care so much about sexuality. Obviously, that s my opinion!(ps: Sorry for the errors, i m from the cell and i m bad with english!)


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 17, 2016)

Considering Slim Shady is essentially the 'evil' side of him just for the songs, why on earth would I take any of it personally?


----------



## Midnavi_Knave (Apr 18, 2016)

I love Eminem, 
Technically I'm bi, not gay (but I go for guys more often) so...
I don't find the term 'faggot' offensive. People can call me 'gay boy' all they want.
I know who I am, I know what I like. I'm not self-conscious about it.

But that's just me, I think he's a good artist and the slander doesn't really faze me.


----------



## Simo (Apr 18, 2016)

Can't say I've ever heard his music, but then again, I'm not a huge rap fan, or fan of mainstream stuff in general.

I do really love the De La Soul album, 'De La Soul Is Dead', though, if that counts as rap. Oh, and I like  NWA, of that era, as well.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 18, 2016)

Simo said:


> Oh, and I like  NWA, of that era, as well.



Hell yeah! Amerikkka's Most Wanted is one of my favorite albums B)


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

I hate Eminem lol, well, I hate his music. Never been a fan of rap unless I'm drunk (and even then I can't stand Eminem)

But I really don't like the word faggot. I mean, I can handle it but it's one of those words I don't like. Kind of like the words moist, thick and cunt...  They just....  I don't even know man


----------



## Traven V (May 20, 2016)

Some actually like him. I admit he has skills and is pretty interesting, I don't take anything he says too seriously really. I'm not really a fan of anyone like that though, no matter who you are.


----------



## Wither (May 20, 2016)

I use faggot to refer to people I like. I get yelled at for this, but, frankly, I don't give a shit. I don't have time in my life to cater to everyone's feelings. 
I don't dislike Eminem as a person. I just don't care for his music.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jun 6, 2016)

Infinite was awesome. Eminem never rapped that well ever again in my opinion.


----------

